# Hedgie keeps pooping on his wheel



## ajeff03 (Jan 11, 2016)

if anyone has a similar problem please lmk how youre dealing with it. I love the little guy but trying to get his poop off his wheel every week is not fun.
thanks


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

There is no way to stop this, hedgehogs poop as they run, its how their bodies work. In the wild this is a good thing...they poop while running and leave it behind them. In captivity this isn't such a good thing, it stays in their wheel. There is no way to stop this behaviour so all you can do is clean the wheel every day. Leaving it for week just makes it harder to clean and isn't healthy for your hedgehog.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Best solution to cleaning it: Get a spray bottle and vinegar from the dollar store. Fill the bottle with half vinegar and half water, then soak the poop with it. The vinegar breaks the poop down and it comes right off with kleenex.


----------



## Charlotte.the.hedgehog (Nov 15, 2015)

What kind of a wheel do you have? I just put mine in the tub every morning to soak in hot water, I have a CSW so after a few minutes everything rinses off nicely. But this is definitely a daily chore, not weekly.


----------



## Xyro (Jun 23, 2015)

Just take the wheel apart and drop it in hot water for an hour or so


----------



## nicole92 (Dec 21, 2015)

I wipe mine clean with a baby wipe every morning so that it does not build up. The more it builda up the harder it will be to clean.


----------



## teddythehedgie (Nov 22, 2015)

Here's a great tip to loosen up poop: just let super hot water run over the wheel for a few minutes while you do something else. The hotness of the water kills bacteria and also helps kill odour for the wheel. It also loosens up anything. I follow up with scent free dish detergent. Spotless wheel in a few minutes!


----------



## hedgielily (Dec 31, 2015)

ajeff03 said:


> if anyone has a similar problem please lmk how youre dealing with it. I love the little guy but trying to get his poop off his wheel every week is not fun.
> thanks


Every week? We do ours every day. I have noticed that if Lily has a fleece snuggle/bonding bag in her domain, shell dig and scratch in there and then the poop comes off her feet on the fleece so shes at least easier to clean. I dont think there is any way to keep the hedgies from pooping on their wheels. Its gross, but who's poop isnt? LOL


----------

